# Tomoka or should I say Trouble!



## Carkin (Sep 19, 2013)

This is our puppy that has been keeping me very busy. The first pic is when we got her at ten weeks. The second is her now at five months. We named her Tomoka (Japanese for brilliant friend) and she is a White Shepherd/Husky mix.


----------



## Chicago Chad (Sep 19, 2013)

good looking pup


----------



## abax (Sep 19, 2013)

She's beautiful and at least for now the shepherd genes seem to dominate.
I had seven Siberian Huskies at one time years ago and if she has some
Husky traits, she'll just love to play pranks on you. That quirky sense
of humor stays with them all their lives. Oh, I see, she already has a
tackle on your leg!


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 19, 2013)

She is beautiful!


----------



## Rick (Sep 19, 2013)

Beautiful and strong looking puppy:wink:


----------



## NYEric (Sep 20, 2013)

A Qt!


----------



## Ray (Sep 20, 2013)

Isn't that second picture cute! Getting ready to eat your leg... Awwwwwww.


----------



## Leo Schordje (Sep 20, 2013)

I had a siberian husky for a while. One of my favorite dogs. But there is a big problem, Siberian husky's are smart. Smarter than me.  I had think every time I dealt with that dog just to make sure she wasn't manipulating me into something, rather than me telling her what to do. 

I tried treat rewards to train her to commands, in less than a minute she figured out how to break the task up into parts so she would get rewarded for doing each part.  'Double the treats', well it taught me that food does motivate her. Also taught me that I needed more training on how to train a dog. She was fun. Lived a long life, someday I will get another.


----------



## abax (Sep 21, 2013)

Oh yeah, Leo, oh yeah! Somewhat stubborn too. I never "train" a dog. I just let the older dogs tell the younger dogs what to do. The whole relationship turns out better that way and the young'un in question learns a
lot faster. I don't think I've ever had fewer than four dogs, so it works out
quite well.


----------



## The Mutant (Sep 21, 2013)

Where's the like button? I want a like button...

This dog is illegally cute and equipped with the worlds absolutely friendliest/sweetest eyes ever I think . :smitten: 

I can understand that she's keeping you busy. Two such intelligent and active breeds in one dog... I'm not jealous of you.


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 23, 2013)

It is usually not recommended to breed such varieties.
It is said that husky dogs have a wolf's behaviour, which is not similar to other dog races' behaviour.
So whenever a cross is made, most of the time the animal behaves rather confusing, either like a wolf or like a dog or both, depending on the circumstances.
However this does not mean that they are bad dogs, they just need a better understanding / thourough treatment / training.
Yours is very beautiful btw...!


----------



## Carkin (Sep 23, 2013)

Thank you for all compliments! I have to say that I am pretty smitten with her, she seems to have taken the best from both breeds. We live on sixty acres so she has lots of room to run and play, thank goodness because she has a lot of energy! And you're right, she is extremely intelligent too, but not stubborn like the last Shepherd/husky cross I had. So far so good but I do have my work cut out for me!!!


----------



## abax (Sep 24, 2013)

In my experience with Huskies, the females were much smarter and less
stubborn than an intact male. A group of Huskies will establish an
alpha male and alpha female just as a wolf pack does. With my pack, the
situation was settled peacefully. The Boss was an elderly poodle
who dominated all the Huskies. Carkin, you don't have to "work" so hard. Just
establish a routine and she'll catch on quickly once she's out of the teenager stage.

I'd really enjoy seeing photos as she matures. I think GSD and Husky
is an excellent cross. She will probably have more stable hips than a pure
GSD and be a bit easier to live with than a pure Husky.


----------



## Carkin (Sep 24, 2013)

Thank you Abax! I really appreciate the tips! I will post pictures for you as she grows.


----------



## abax (Sep 25, 2013)

I meant to add that you live in a wonderful space for this critter. A Husky,
in particular, needs LOTS of running room and places to explore. I look
forward to your photos. I think she's very special. I'd love to kiss her sweet
muzzle. Please do that for me!


----------



## Carkin (Sep 30, 2013)

Done! Kisses delivered and here is a photo for you...


----------



## abax (Oct 1, 2013)

She's really beautiful...such a noble face. She's six months or so now? I
see she's quite a chewer. Some years ago I found Chew Hooves and the
product is wonderful for pups who are sprouting new teeth or losing milk
teeth. They last much longer than rawhide and won't glob in their intestines as some rawhide will. Also much cheaper by the box of, say, ten pounds. Chew Hooves are sterilized cow hooves and I've never seen
a dog that didn't LOVE them. Warning: don't wonder around the house
at night without a light on. Chew Hooves will cripple a barefoot human being and my dogs carry them everywhere!

Another thought, Chew Hooves don't make a sticky, nasty mess in doggy
fur and they keep their teeth clean.

I love her...more kisses and tummy rubs. She's got BIG, beautiful ears. I bet she
hears every little rattle of bags and opening fridge doors!


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 1, 2013)

sorry abax, I disagree. I worked for a vet & I had a dog obedience business for 25 years. Chew hooves can cause problems, proceed with caution. Sterilized, hmmm ...... any animal that spends it's life time in a cattle lot wading in manure waiting to be slaughtered, really how sterilized are they going to be? You also didn't mention how the dogs' breath smells and especially when they lick you! Pretty disgusting! If it doesn't smell like crap then I want to know what's being used on them to eliminate the smell?What happens when they've ingested too big of a piece? They're either heaving it up, sometimes working overtime or it gets out of the stomach but causes a blockage in the intestines = instant expensive surgery! Not worth the potential dangers IMO. Put a chew hoove in a glass of water, a few hours later what's it like? 12 hours later? 24 ? Guess what it won't change no matter how long it's left. Put the rawhide in a glass of water, same scenario, it will change, if it's soft they have a better chance of passing it. Are you sure it's not the combination of trying to digest dog food plus the rawride that globs up their intestines? I'm not a fan of rawhide either, American made or nothing is the way to go. Very harsh chemicals are used on the hides to remove the hair & the residuals are not worth the chance. 
Why are dogs chewers? Because they're bored & don't get enough EXERCISE, they need their butts run off. If physical exercise can't be provided daily how about mental exercises? In all my years of training & owning dogs, tired dogs don't get into mischief, they don't need half the stuff owners give them to chew on and by the time they get thru adolescences you have a well trained dog!


----------



## abax (Oct 1, 2013)

rose, I've never had any trouble with Chew Hooves from Foster&Smith and
I've raised many dogs that go through that chewing stage when they're
losing baby teeth and cutting adult teeth. That's not to say that some
dogs don't bite off chunks and swallow them...just that my dogs never have. You are absolutely correct about buying American made products.
I live on a 150 acre tree nursery and my dogs run their butts off daily,
but they still like their toys... mostly to tease each other.

We work with dogs from a different point of view I think. I've always let
my dogs think for themselves and it works out for me. I have never done
formal training and never will. I don't want robot dogs and I won't use
crates. I don't disapprove of other methods; I just don't use them. The
black hooves do smell bad up close, but the dogs don't mind. Seems to
me that dogs think human breath smells bad. We do teeth brushing three time a week and that generally takes care of bad breath.

I seem to have hit on a nerve rose. Peace and love.........


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 2, 2013)

FANTASTIC! I wish every husky or high energy dog owner had the acreage you do and no excuses! Carkin will do just fine with 60 acres! (I'm so jealous!)
Hit a nerve, no, I just think people need to see both sides of the coin. How would you feel if a few months down the road Carkin posted that she passed away due to complications from an intestinal blockage? It sounds like your dogs handle them fine because they don't really need them and the keep away games are most natural for them & entertaining for us!


----------



## Carkin (Oct 2, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestions! She is definitely in the teething stage and loves to chew. What she has between her paws in the last picture is an old glove that she got a hold of. But she just tears it up and spits out the pieces, thus the little bits around her! I cleaned it up just to be sure though. She has a squeaky toy beside her too, she does love her toys!
I do find that even though she has lots of room to run, she does better when I take her on a walk also so I try to go exploring with her for at least an hour everyday. It is a great training opportunity too.
Thank you again for your well meaning suggestions and kind comments


----------



## abax (Oct 2, 2013)

Carkin, do you feel like you walked into a buzz saw??? There's every shade
of thought on dog rearing, toys and such. I don't just open the door and
let my dogs go. I always go with them and it's very interesting to see what they find that I'd never see.

Please keep me posted on your beautiful girl. I promise not to give advice or nag!


----------



## Carkin (Oct 3, 2013)

No worries  I am no expert on dogs (or orchids for that matter) so it's nice to hear suggestions on what has worked for others. And it's always good to hear the pro's and con's. Then I can decide whether to try it for myself or not. So don't hold back from giving me your thoughts, and thank you for your interest in my puppy!


----------

